# photo inversée chez mes amis sur windows



## jpa67 (3 Juin 2013)

Bonjour - je fais une photo avec l'Ipad et je l'envoie à mes correspondants, ceux qui  sont sous iOS ou Android c'est OK, ceux qui sont sous windows voient la photo inversée, tête en bas. Avez-vous une explication ?
Cordialement.  Jpa


----------



## Buyn (3 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

C'est normal. C'est parce que tu n'avais pas très bien mis à l'endroit l'iPad il y a eu un petit problème d'accéléromètre (ce qui est tout à fait normal, cela arrive de temps en temps) et donc toi tu pensais que tu prenais les photos à l'endroit, or que ce n'était pas le cas. Cela arrive souvent lorsqu'on prend des photos vers le sol (en face du sol). 
Du moins je pense que c'est ça le problème, parce que cela m'arrivait très souvent lorsque je prenais des photos. 

Mais il existe une manière très simple de les remettre en place. 

Il suffit d'ouvrir la photo concernée avec la visionneuse de photo Windows et de tourner la photo : 








Voilà, j'espère t'avoir aidé.



Cordialement, Buyn.


----------



## subsole (4 Juin 2013)

Effectivement, comme l'explique parfaitement Buyn, c'est un problème d'orientation de l'iPad/iPhone/Appareil photo au moment de la prise de vue.

Pour en savoir plus ====> http://martouf.ch/document/167-photos-verticales.html


----------



## jpa67 (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour - J'ai fait divers tests et je pense avoir une réponse cohérente :
- je fais une photo avec l'Ipad, tablette tenu "normalement" c.a.d. bouton à gauche
j'appelle cette photo "à l'endroit"
- Je fais une rotation de l'Ipad de 180 °, donc bouton à droite, et je fais une photo et j'appelle cette photo "à l'envers" puisque j'ai basculé l'appereil
- J'envoie ces 2 photos à mes correspondants sous iOS, Android, Windows
- Sous iOS et Android tout est OK, les 2 photos s'affichent normalement, tête des personnes en haut
- Sous Windows, la photo "à l'endroit" s'affiche *tête des personnes en bas*
et la photo "à l'envers" ..... tête des personnes *en haut*

Bref, il y a un tag dans les données EXIF que iOS et Android savent lire mais pas Windows d'après ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net.
La solution est simple, il faut faire une rotation de la tablette de 180 ° et tout le monde, y compris les Windowsiens, auront la photo la tête en haut, comme il se doit

J'ai fait un dernier test qui confirme mon expérience, je fais une photo normalement, bouton de la tablette à gauche, j'envoie la photo à un correspondant qui l'ouvre sur son Mac avec "Entourage", la photo arrive tête en bas, normal, Entourage est un produit Microsoft
Ce correspondant ouvre la même photo avec "Mail", produit Apple, la même photo s'affiche correctement, tête des personnes en haut

Voilà voilà, pour moi le problème est réglé, comme parmi mes amis il y a pas mal de Windowsiens je bascule à l'avenir ma tablette de 180 ° et tout le monde est content

A bientôt


----------



## jpa67 (4 Juin 2013)

je bascule de 180 ° avant de prendre la photo
Pour les anciennes photos déjà prises je ne sais pas comment tu peux rattraper le coup, peut-être faut-il les retravailler avec Photoshop, enfin je ne sais pas vraiment
jpa

.


----------

